# Duplo hurricane made by my kids



## Marcel (Nov 24, 2014)

My kids made a hurricane. Robin (10) and Kiran (5) build this hurricane with their old duplo bricks and I think they did a pretty good job. So this proud dad promised to put the pictures on the forum  Unfortunately the builders didn't want to be on the photo themselves...

I think I will buy them a revel kit, next....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2014)

This is the first step towards modelling. Well done guys.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 24, 2014)

Excellent effort!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2014)

Great stuff ! They've captured the 'hump-back' and wide-track undercarriage well - good eyes for detail for when they start on model kits !


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 24, 2014)

Pass the bacon to the children


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 24, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 24, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 9, 2015)

A Revell kit and sign them up on the forum mate!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 9, 2015)

excellent!!


----------



## Marcel (Mar 9, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> A Revell kit and sign them up on the forum mate!



Well I could sign in Robin. He started reading daddy's warbird books about a year ago and now knows more then I do . Have to brush up on his English though


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2015)

Good effort!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Pisis (Aug 1, 2016)

That's really cool!


----------



## CommanderBounds (Sep 11, 2016)

Very Very well done, especially with the limitations of those chunky duplo blocks! I wish I had a picture of the Mustang I built with those a few years back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Sep 16, 2020)

And what are they building now?


----------

